# FONETONES



## stef69200 (30 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour !

J'ai pris l'application fonetones pour créer des sonneries.

J'arrive bien à sélectionner un morceau, mais ensuite pas moyen de transférer dans ma bibliothèque itunes.

Peut être un problème de format !!!

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Moomine (2 Octobre 2010)

J'ai galéré aussi pour y arriver, j'avais pas capté la marche à suivre.
En fait, tu crées ton échantillon sur l'iphone, tu synchronises avec itunes, et tu vas dans l'onglet apps de ton iphone sur itunes. 
Tu sélectionnes l'apps fonetones, et en dessous de toutes les apps, elle apparaîtra avec les sonneries que tu as crées (à droite). Tu enregistres celles-ci dans n'importe quel dossier de ton ordi. Puis tu vas ensuite sur itunes dans "Fichier" pour "Ajouter à la bibliothèque" les morceaux ainsi sauvegardés dans le "n'importe quel dossier"
Et ils apparaîtront alors dans tes sonneries après une nouvelle synchronisation.
Voilà, j'espère que c'est à peu près clair


----------



## anthoiphone (6 Octobre 2010)

Pardon de jouer mon nul ! 
Mais j'avoue jsuis passé de window mobile a Iphone et j'amais eu de mac nn plus.

donc peu tu détaillé la procédure comme il faut faire car franchement ca me soule la je n'arrive pas à changer pour ma sonnerie :s 

Tu parle de Iphone de pc ...
moi j'en suis  J'ai crée New Ringtone 


Et après  ? 



comment tu "tu synchronises avec itunes"?


Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h19 ----------

Pardon de jouer mon nul ! 
Mais j'avoue jsuis passé de window mobile a Iphone et j'amais eu de mac nn plus.

donc peu tu détaillé la procédure comme il faut faire car franchement ca  me soule la je n'arrive pas à changer pour ma sonnerie :s 

Tu parle de Iphone de pc ...
moi j'en suis  J'ai crée New Ringtone 


Et après  ? 



 comment tu "tu synchronises avec itunes"?


Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h21 ----------

A tu réussi ?


----------

